# Question Regarding the Breed of my Cats



## Mia24 (May 31, 2017)

Hello everyone!! I have a question about my 2 cats - they both look similar but I feel like they could be different breeds. My family always thought they were Russian blues, but now we think that they could be Korats or even Chartreuxs. Please let me know what breed you think these cats are!! Thanks!! (the first two pics in the laundry basket is the same cat who is bigger than the other cat (13 lbs) and the third pic of the yellow eyed one standing up is a different cat who is much smaller (6 lbs))


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Pretty cats! To me, unless one has papers proving the breed, they're just lovely grey cats.  One can always say they *look like* Korat or Russian or Chartreaux.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful cats, but the chances of them being purebred, especially the breeds you listed, are slim to none. Where did you adopt them from?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

These three breeds are fairly rare, so chance of them being purebred is not likely....unless you have the registration papers in an accredited cat association, they are blue domestic shorthairs. To me, the third cat "looks like" a Korat than the other two. Russian Blues have a distinctive white tipped coat that gives is an overall silvery sheen.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

They are very pretty cats!


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Some things to keep in mind:
- Despite what the romanticized breed histories in cat books tell you, most breeds only date back to the mid 1800s, when the first cat shows started up.
- Any given area will have closely related cats in the feral and barn cat population who will look sort of alike, thus being a "breed" of a sort.
- Many breeds started with a novel mutation in the general cat population of ferals, domestic house pets, and barn cats. Somebody took a fancy to a particular mutation and worked with it to get it to breed true, which essentially means creating a lot of closely related cats.
- Purebred cats with pedigrees make up an extremely tiny percentage of the total cat population. Therefore, it's completely possible for a cat to have no purebreds in it's ancestry whatsoever.
That being said, those are very pretty cats.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! Those eyes! And that sleek fur! What are their names? I think the last one down overheard you saying you're out of treats! lol


----------

